# Deformed?



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

ok so I am starting to worry anout Pippin's legs. a member pointed out something i had noticed about his legs but dismissed as being lare joints but now I am starting to orry and am going to talk to his vet in 2 weeks about possible HOD I forget what that stands for. I am hoping my anxiety is just messing with me and I am worrying to much. as most of you know my girl Nimrodel as diagnosed with CHD at age 2 but had signs at 6 months but her first vet dismissed my worries and 2 years later a new vet confirmed my fears CHD so now I am over worried about Pippin I dont want to chance missing ANYTHING!

so do his legs look deformed should I be worried? are these normal?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

All I see are some cute, fuzzy, very normal, puppy legs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he exhibiting these symptoms? I'm not expert in puppy legs but I don't see anything out of ordinary.

Hypertrophic osteodystrophy



> Clinical signs of hypertrophic osteodystrophy include fever, anorexia, and depression. Lameness is always seen with this disease and may vary from mild to severe. With multiple limbs affected, the patient may be reluctant to stand or walk. Typically, the ends of the long bones become thickened (see photo below left). The radius, ulna and tibia bones are most commonly affected; however, the ribs, jaw bone and the bones in the paw can also be affected. Other clinical signs may include diarrhea, discharge from the eyes, tonsillitis, thickening of the footpads, pneumonia and abnormal development of the enamel of the teeth. This condition is commonly seen in rapidly growing large and giant breed dogs from 2 to 6 months of age. Common breeds affected include Great Danes, Boxers, German Shepherds and Weimaraners.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Is he exhibiting these symptoms? I'm not expert in puppy legs but I don't see anything out of ordinary.
> 
> Hypertrophic osteodystrophy



no most of those he doesnt have

definatly NOT AMOREXIA lol and he is very hyper and active

dischrge from the eyes yes but that is in the moring and more likly the common eye boogers


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry I have nothing to add about the topic of his joints, but I wanted to say that you have a gorgeous little ball of fluff and that "wink" picture is adorable!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ASDogGeek said:


> a member pointed out something


...which is why I don't post any pics LOL

They just look like adorable puppy legs to me.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks everyone  yeah I love him he is really a great pupy still nippy though and pitty training is slow but he is very smart and he LOVES food

I am glad they pointed it out though so now I can watch for it


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

He is so cute and I love his name!! He is a big pup, and going to be a big dog. Osa is too and has big feet and big legs… As long as he is not showing any symptoms I wouldn't worry….


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

His legs look a little thick but I dont see anything glaringly obvious. Next time your at the vet ask them what they think.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think he looks fine! Big chunky fuzzy legs and feet. Try to enjoy puppyhood- it goes by so fast!


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I think he looks fine! Big chunky fuzzy legs and feet. Try to enjoy puppyhood- it goes by so fast!


I enjoy it  I just worry a lot too


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I mentioned HOD as a possibility because the dog was so heavy for his age , and you feared he was "small". Ask your vet. HOD can be caused by a too calorie high diet and rapid growth.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

